# Gracht statt Teich



## susiwu (21. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wir haben uns ein Grundstück in Schwerte gekauft, dass an einer Gracht liegen wird. Da es kein Grachtforum gibt, versuche ich es mal hier.  
Die Gracht ist schon angelegt (siehe Profilbild), die Häuser werden gerade gebaut. Ich lese jetzt hier fleißig mit, damit ich als Teich-  oder Grachtneuling viel lernen kann. 
Für Tipps bin ich immer zu haben!

LG
Susiwu


----------



## karsten. (21. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi

:willkommen 

komm gib uns etwas mehr !  

mach Fotos 
dreh Dich dabei im Kreis  

bei mir 208 m ü. NN gibt es ganz [DLMURL="http://www.derwesten.de/static/nachrichten/2950/12147495375690/51143205_16596051_display.jpg"]wenig Grachten[/DLMURL]

obwohl mit Wasser kämpfe ich auch 
........nur ich habe die Schwerkraft auf meiner Seite  

man liest sich


----------



## Frettchenfreund (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susiwu!


Erst mal :Willkommen2  im Forum!




			
				susiwu schrieb:
			
		

> Schwerte



:freu  Ich habe wieder eine neue Nachbarin!




			
				susiwu schrieb:
			
		

> Susiwu



(Dasistabernichtdeinrichtigername,oder? )

Du heißt bestimmt Susanne und wirst Susi genannt, oder?  ( vermutet Karsten ja auch )




Und gaaaanz wichtig, wir brauchen mehr Infos und natürlich mehr Foooddooos!


.


----------



## ron (22. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susiwu,

wusste nicht, dass es im Deutschen das Wort Gracht gibt. Kenne ich nur aus Holland und wenn die Deutschen versuchen das Wort holländisch aus zu sprechen kracht's meistens.

Aber eins muss man die Landschaftsplaner lassen: Fantasie beim Design haben sie...

LG

Ron


----------



## Frettchenfreund (24. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Zusammen!


Da war sie mal da ... und dann ward sie nie wieder gesehen!

Na, wo ist denn nun meine Nachbarin?  

.


----------



## susiwu (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Nein, ich bin noch da, aber ich weiß nicht so recht, was ich noch für Fotos einstellen soll. Das sieht alles noch so aus, wie auf meinem Profilbild. Und da wir noch nicht da wohnen, ändert sich auch so schnell nichts  

Hier mal der Link zum Baugebiet, da sieht man dann auf den Planzeichnungen, wie groß die Gracht ist. 
www.grachtenland.de

LG
Susi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi!

1. Wozu gehören denn die Grachten? ( sind die auf Eurem Grundstück )
2. Wer bepflanzt die Grachten?
3. Wie sind die Grachten gebaut? ( Folie o.Ä. )
4. Wie tief sind die Grachten?
5. Haben die Grachten einen natürlichen Zulauf und Ablauf?

  , ich hätte noch so viele Fragen aber beantworte diese erst mal.


.


----------



## karsten. (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo

ich hoffe ,dass bei den Grundstückspreisen die Planer richtig gut waren !

liegt der Grundwasserspiegel so hoch ?

wenn ich lese ,dass die Grachten mit Regenwasser gefüllt werden sollen ... 


wie werden denn Eure Häuser gegründet ?
sicherlich ohne Keller  

wird Euch ein Wasserstand garantiert ?
wie wird die Pflege abgesichert ?
wer wird Eigentümer der Gräben ?
habt Ihr Kinder ?

ist doch die Fläche ?

 

 
mfG


----------



## susiwu (25. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Also zunächst mal Fretchenfreunds Fragen:
1. Die Grachten gehören den Grundstücksanliegern
2. Als Initialbepflanzung wurden sogenannte Pflanzmattten angebracht, damit der Lehm bei Regen nicht weggewaschen wird, wie es bei dem Jahrhundertregen im Juli passiert ist. danauch müssen wir Eigentümer selbst aktiv werden.
3. Erst wurde eine Geotextilfolie aufgebracht, dann wieder mit Lehm aufgefüllt.Kann man auf diesem Bild ganz gut sehen:
 
4. in der Mitte ungefähr 1 m, 5-7 m breit
5. Die Grachten werden von den Hausdächern gespeist und haben an einem Ende einen Überlauf, wenn sie zu voll werden. Sinkt der Wasserstand unter einen bestimmten Level wird Grundwasser nachgepumpt. An 2 Enden werden Springbrunnen angelegt zur Sauerstoffversorgung. 

Jetzt zu Karsten:
- Der Grundwasserspiegel liegt ungefähr 1 m unter der Grasnarbe  

- Es gibt Menschen, die bauen trotzdem mit Keller, wir nicht!

- Die Eigentümergemeinschaft muss irgendwie füer die Pflege der Gracht aufkommen, soweit sind wir noch nicht. Die ersten 2 Jahre kümmert sich der Verwalter darum. 

- Unsere Kinder sind schon groß  

- Ja, das ist die Fläche!

So jetzt seid Ihr wieder dran!

LG
Susi


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi!


Das hört sich alles sehr gut an.

Hoffendlich kommen nicht ein paar Nachbarn irgendwann auf die Idee Fische einzusetzen. 
Das würde echt heftig werden. 

.


----------



## Conny (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi,

ich finde diesen Bebauungsplan toll  Es lockert die starren Grenzen auf. Und es wird spannend, was die Nachbarn daraus machen werden.
Wir haben auch keinen Keller. Bei uns steht das Grundwasser bei 2,40m. Um das Speise-Kämmerchen neben der Küche beneiden mich viele, die immer in der Keller müssen


----------



## waterman (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hi Susi,
da fühlt man sich ja wie in Holland, klasse. Bin mal gespannt, was draus wird und wie es sich entwickelt.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Annett (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi.

Das nenne ich mal eine etwas andere Grundstückseinfriedung. 

Ist etwas darüber bekannt, wer haftet, wenn jemand in diesen Gräben zu Schaden kommt?

Ansonsten könnte man die Gräben bepflanzen, so es denn erlaubt ist. Allerdings würde ich von den üblen Wucherern dringend abraten.
Dazu zähle ich __ Schilfrohr, __ Rohrkolben, __ Wasserminze, __ Seggen.
Sicherlich gibt es noch mehr davon, zumal das Substrat bei Euch ganz ordentlich = nährstoffreich aussieht.


----------



## susiwu (26. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

@ Annett:

ich denke, dass wir, die Eigentümer haften. 

Die Grachten sind nur von den jeweiligen Gärten aus zugänglich, nicht von öffentlichem Grund aus. Im Moment sind sie mit einem Zaun umfriedet, damit in der Bauphase nichts passiert und nicht so viel Bauzeugs reinfällt. 

Die Bepfanzung liegt in Eigentümerhand. Was würdet Ihr denn raten, damit ich mir kein Wucherzeugs einfange?

@ Conny:

Ich werde auch eine kleine Kammer in der Küche haben  

@frettchenfreund:

Warum denn keine Fische? Ich dachte, die fressen Mücken. Und solange es keien Gründelfische sind? Und ich hörte, potentielle __ Enten schleppen sowieso Fische ein? 

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## andreas w. (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

grachtenkarpfen......lecker. und ein weinchen dazu, es lebe das baugebiet!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo Susi!



			
				susiwu schrieb:
			
		

> @frettchenfreund:
> 
> Warum denn keine Fische? Ich dachte, die fressen Mücken. Und solange es keien Gründelfische sind?



Wenn jeder Anwohner ( 33 die direkt am Wasser ihre Häuser haben )  nur z.B. 5 Fische in die Gracht einsetzt, haben wir schon 165 Fische. 

Jedes Jahr vernehren sie sich und dann ... ?  

Dazu kommt noch, der eine setzt Kois ein, der andere Goldfische usw. ( will hier nicht alle aufzählen ) m.M.n. kann das nicht gut gehen.

Auch wenn es im Moment viel Wasservolumen ist, wird es in ein paar Jahren keine Gracht mehr sein, sondern ein grünes überdüngtes Wasserloch.

Ich hoffe es für Euch nicht aber es kann passieren.


.


----------



## susiwu (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn jeder Anwohner ( 33 die direkt am Wasser ihre Häuser haben )  nur z.B. 5 Fische in die Gracht einsetzt, haben wir schon 165 Fische.
> 
> Jedes Jahr vernehren sie sich und dann ... ?


Ich glaube und hoffe nicht, dass die bisherigen Eigentümer Fische reintun wollen. Das müssen wir dann bei der ersten Eigentümerversammlung mal klären. Bösmeinende Menschen könnten natürlich trotzdem welche einschleppen


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Gracht statt Teich*

Hallo

was ist eigentlich hier draus geworden 


mfG


----------

